# Makros bei Logitech Protheus G502



## Niroc (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mir ein Makro erstellen das während ich eine bestimmte taste gedrückt halte es 10-mal pro sekunde klickt.
Konnte keine option dafür finden, da viel mir auf das ich schonmal so ein problem hatte, nämlich das ich die option zum wiederholen von schritten im Makro auch nicht finden konnte.
Als ich bei google gesucht habe, hab ich nur videos von der g400 (?) gesehen, in welcher es SEHR viel mehr optionen für Makros gab (Wiederholen,Media...Bestimmt 10 verschiedene Kategorien) und direkt unter den Eingebenen gewünschten Aktionen des Makros konnte man einstellen wie oft es sich wieder holen sollte, gibt es diese ganzen dinge noch irgendwo zu finden? Sonst wäre ich ja leicht enttäuscht von der Maus.


----------

